# Hayfever/Antihistamines during treatment



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi

I'm just starting my second cycle of IVF and have had 2 days of down regging. 

Am I ok to take antihistamines? I've on certirizine. I get very bad hayfever and so I want to continue if possible but obviously don't want to do anything that could compromise the treatment! 

Any advice?


----------

